# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Crees que existen personas con facultades extra-sensoriales?

## EnriqueAG

En el mentalismo es muy común que en el largo camino de aprendizaje uno llegue a cuestionarse ciertas cosas sobre el espiritismo, la hechicería y otros asuntos que tienen que ver con la franja de lo paranormal. Si un adivino le dice el pasado, presente o futuro a una persona, demás esta decir que utilizando técnicas de lectura en frio, usted podría hacer exáctamente lo que esa persona pudo hacer, incluso hasta me atrevería a decir que lo haría mucho mejor. Desde hace mucho tiempo ha existido un terreno muy resbaladizo entorno a lo REAL y el FRAUDE en relación a las habilidades psíquicas. Me encantaría conocer cual es tu posición frente a este tema desde un punto de vista objetivo y realista: ¿Crees que existen personas con verdaderas habilidades extra-sensoriales?.

----------


## Marvel

Si creo que haya gente que posea otras habilidades distintas a las que consisten en simularlas, pero también creo que un control absoluto de ellas es algo improbable. De ahí que no se puedan demostrar.

----------


## S. Alexander

No.

Y desde luego si existieran no creo que se pusieran a actuar.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Darkman

Es posible. Desde luego, serán poquísimas.
Y, por supuesto, no harán un espectáculo de ello. 
(Es más, me atrevo a decir que probablemente tratarán de que nadie lo sepa).
Saludos.

----------


## EnriqueAG

Es muy probable que la fundación James Randi no haya sido lo  suficientemente seria para someter a personas con supuestas habilidades  psíquicas a la experimentación científica y darlas a conocer. Me da la  impresión de que como mínimo una de las miles de personas que "sabían"  serian puestas bajo prueba, habrían demostrado tener tales capacidades;  sin embargo, de conseguir tal logro, el trabajo y la notoriedad de Randi  como escéptico hubiese quedado por los suelos. Su  pensamiento rígido deja entrever que no estaría dispuesto a ver mas allá  de lo que él propiamente considera.

----------


## Mat

No. No lo creo. Así de simple...

----------


## b12jose

> Es muy probable que la fundación James Randi no haya sido lo  suficientemente seria para someter a personas con supuestas habilidades  psíquicas a la experimentación científica y darlas a conocer. Me da la  impresión de que como mínimo una de las miles de personas que "sabían"  serian puestas bajo prueba, habrían demostrado tener tales capacidades;  sin embargo, de conseguir tal logro, el trabajo y la notoriedad de Randi  como escéptico hubiese quedado por los suelos. Su  pensamiento rígido deja entrever que no estaría dispuesto a ver mas allá  de lo que él propiamente considera.


Claro y con el suculento "premio"  esa persona iba a estar callada... no lo creo, la verdad...

----------


## jbarrena

Creo que, salvo mi mujer que es capaz de saber lo que pienso e incluso lo que voy a pensar por adelantado, no, no creo que las haya.Y como habeis comentado ya, de haberlas no lo pregonarían.

----------


## eidanyoson

No lo pregonarían, no. Pero tampoco estarían muertas de miedo como para no decirlo si surje el momento. Y tampoco creo que sea algo coontrolable ni especialmente espectacular.
Surje y lo digo.
El que quiera entender que entienda.

----------


## MagNity

Que existen capacidades de la mente mayores a los que conocemos, si! que existen poderes muy grandes en nuestro cerebro que no sabemos aprovechar, si! (dato curioso, cuando yo me hago daño mi hermano mellizo se desmaya en el acto, aún estando en sitios distintos... ha pasado demasiadas veces por nuestra desgracia!!!),... ahora bien, eso lo podemos llamar connexión, ¿telepatia? o que somos una radio que se yo... ni tan solo se como pasa (y la innumerables pruebas que nos han hecho no sirven para nada), pero seguramente conoceré a videntes y tarotistas y he trabajado con ells más que nadie en este foro y sigo pensando lo mismo,... predecir el futuro no es posible, podemos hacer deducciones y probar suerte, pero realmente nunca lo vamos a predecir, almenos yo no lo creo.

----------


## Prendes

No...

----------


## EnriqueAG

Hola *Magnity*,
Lo que describes es bien sonado y estudiado dentro de la comunidad científica. Estos fenómenos han sido corroborados una y otra ves y a día de hoy no se tiene ninguna explicación "racional" sobre el tema. Sigo pensando en que aún no existen científicos serios y con una mente abierta para aceptar esta _posibilidad_.

----------


## Tereso

> Hola *Magnity*,
> Lo que describes es bien sonado y estudiado dentro de la comunidad científica. Estos fenómenos han sido corroborados una y otra ves y a día de hoy no se tiene ninguna explicación "racional" sobre el tema. Sigo pensando en que aún no existen científicos serios y con una mente abierta para aceptar esta _posibilidad_.


¿Y qué me dices de Michio Kaku? Recomiendo la lectura de su "Física de lo imposible"  :Wink1: 

Hay por ahí muchos científicos dedicándole tiempo y dinero a investigar estos fenómenos, por ver si son reales o no, no solamente Randi con su fundación  :Wink1: , hay muchos otros dando la cara también.

Primero habría que definir qué es una "facultad extrasensorial"  :Wink1: 

¡Saludos!

----------


## renard

No no existe asi de simple.

----------


## Tereso

> No no existe asi de simple.


Desafortunada o afortunadamente para la ciencia, las afirmaciones categóricas sin probar y volver a probar no son válidas. Yo soy de la idea de que no existen, sin embargo, he leído algunos cuantos libros (sobre todo de divulgación) en los que se comentan y proponen estudios (mayormente de doble ciego) para este tipo de "efectos".

Reitero, yo no creo que nada de esto exista.

Saludos divulgativos.

----------


## renard

Si si pero habria que verquien escribe estos libros y los que hacen los estudios,es lo mismo que los que interpretan las profesias de nostradamus una banda de incompetentes charlqtanes y demas lo sientoes lo que yo opino

----------


## Tereso

Bueno, la diferencia entre los que interpretan las profecías de Nostradamus y los científicos (que los hay de todos sabores, me refiero a los éticos) es que los métodos de estos últimos son repetibles y con resultados comprobables (o falta de ellos). Vaya, que el hecho de que se hagan estudios no quiere decir que sus resultados sean favorecedores de la charlatanería.

Son simplemente estudios "para ver si es cierto que este tipo puede hacer telepatía" o cosas de ese tipo, pero por lo general, sus conclusiones son negativas para infortunio de los pseudo-psíquicos.

¡Un saludos!

----------


## Javi Drama

Claro hombre y 'El proyecto de la bruja de Blair' o la insigne 'Holocausto canibal' son películas documentales...

----------


## EnriqueAG

Exacto. Mientras se realicen estudios con propósitos serios no hay ningún problema. La verdad tiene que aceptarse tal y como es. Tanto si llega a comprobar un fraude en toda su dimensión como no, los resultados deben mostrarse con la mayor ética posible.

----------


## Marvel

También es que todo es cuestión de progreso y tecnología.
Hace mil años nadie podía probar la existencia de Urano, por ejemplo, hay cosas que se escapan. Hoy en dia sigue pasando lo mismo con muchos temas. No hay una capacidad de control sobre algunas cosas como para poder reproducirlas a discreción.

----------


## EnriqueAG

Distinguir un Fraude de la Realidad no creo que requiera meticulosos avances tecnológicos o científicos. Pareciera mas bien que el problema va de la mano con la concepción de ideas de cada quien y la dificultad de aceptar ideas ajenas a lo que se "cree" sobre determinados asuntos.

----------


## Weribongui

Que yo conozca, a dia de hoy no hay ningún estudio serio que confirme la existencia de nadie con capacidad para utilizar supuestas capacidades extra-sensoriales. Quizás lo haya, pero yo no lo conozco, y digo esto en una muestra de falsa ignorancia, pues estoy casi convencido de que no lo hay.

Dicho esto, hay poco mas que añadir salvo ilusiorias suposiciones de que si que podría.. que no lo revelarian, y ya para mas cachondeo, los cientificos lo ocultarian porque no querrían ver puesto en entredicho sus creencias. Ahora, cada uno disfruta maquinando en su imaginación con todas las posibilidades habidas y por haber, y no seré yo quien lo ponga en tela de juicio.

No es una cuestión de creencias de nadie, es una cuestión de que si de verdad alguien tuviera poderes, lo podría demostrar de forma certera y desgraciadamente para algunos, esa persona no existe.

----------


## eidanyoson

Weribongui, te equivocas.

 Imagina que tienes el poder de acertar de vez en cuando cosas del futuro de una persona. Pero sin saber cuando, ni a quién ¿cómo lo demuestras de forma certera?.

 Imagina, a demás, que no aciertas al 100%, si no a medias, cosas como, te quedan dos años para echarte novio fijo. Y después de dos años menotrs tres meses conoce a alguien y le dices, en tres meses será tu novio. Pero la cosa no funciona, conoce a otro y a los tres meses, que son los dos años que dijiste al principio va y tiene novio. Fallaste y no fallaste. ¿Cómo demuestras algo así?.

 Otro ejemplo, estás seguro de que el gordo de navidad acaba en 49 y lo dices a gente. Tú mismo compras . Y no, no sale el primero, si no el tercero, que cobras casi nada.

 O dices que en 5 o 6 meses te veo embarazada de un niño. Y se cumple si, pero de mellizos niño y niña. O de una niña.

 ¿Cómo demuestras eso de forma científica?.

 Evidentemente cualquiera de ellas de forma aislada podría ser pura casualidad. ¿Pero y cuando ocurre a nenudo? 

 (y no estoy diciendo que me pase o que conozca a alguien, es una simple suposición).

----------


## Marvel

> Distinguir un Fraude de la Realidad no creo que requiera meticulosos avances tecnológicos o científicos.


Me da por pensar que tu estás refiriéndote a un poder extrasensorial concreto. Yo hablo en general, incluyendo por ejemplo gente que dice que a veces ve o siente a los espíritus.
La gente que conozco que me comenta cosas así, por lo general intenta mantenerse alejado de esas cosas por miedo, y aparte de la posibilidad de que no estén bien de la cabeza, si es verdad no se como se va a demostrar nada de eso científicamente.

----------


## Weribongui

> Weribongui, te equivocas.
> 
>  Imagina que tienes el poder de acertar de vez en cuando cosas del futuro de una persona. Pero sin saber cuando, ni a quién ¿cómo lo demuestras de forma certera?.
> 
>  Imagina, a demás, que no aciertas al 100%, si no a medias, cosas como, te quedan dos años para echarte novio fijo. Y después de dos años menotrs tres meses conoce a alguien y le dices, en tres meses será tu novio. Pero la cosa no funciona, conoce a otro y a los tres meses, que son los dos años que dijiste al principio va y tiene novio. Fallaste y no fallaste. ¿Cómo demuestras algo así?.
> 
>  Otro ejemplo, estás seguro de que el gordo de navidad acaba en 49 y lo dices a gente. Tú mismo compras . Y no, no sale el primero, si no el tercero, que cobras casi nada.
> 
>  O dices que en 5 o 6 meses te veo embarazada de un niño. Y se cumple si, pero de mellizos niño y niña. O de una niña.
> ...



Si a cada persona que se me cruza me invento algo que le podría suceder, que dado ciertas características socioculturales son bien probables, te aseguro que yo también tendría poderes ( y mas si encima nos permitimos el lujo de "acertar a medias").

Lo gracioso es que si yo hago 100 predicciones y 5 me salen bien, parece que en la mente de algunos cuentan más los 5 aciertos que los 95 fallos. Es mas romantico pensar "y si ?significaran algo?" ahh amigo.

Si yo creo que el hecho de que EXISTA LA POSIBILIDAD de que haya alguien con poderes nos da igual a todos, es decir, yo no tengo nada en contra de que pueda existir dicha posibilidad. El rechazo generalizado a esta idea es que a mi parecer hasta día de hoy, esta creencia de muchos en que estas capacidades existen ha sido raiz de engaño, estafa y abuso por parte de unos cuantos listillos que han sabido aprovecharse bien de la gente desesperada en "QUERER creer que estos poderes existen".

Si tu vecina del barrio es conocida entre todos porque acierta el futuro de vez en cuando, ole por ella... pero hay diferencias.

----------


## Odran

Habeis visto la pelicula "Luces Rojas" con Robert de Niro... va justo de estos temas...
Personalmente creo que es posible que existan percepciones extrasensoriales... el mundo es mucho mas amplio de lo que podemos percibir con nuestros sentidos "normales", porque no iba a existir algunas personas con capacidades mayores a nivel sensorial? podria hasta formar parte de la variabilidad de la especie, de nuestra evolucion. Yo he visto y vivido algunas cosas muy raras... y conocido gente muy especial en ocasiones... Asi que no se que es exactamente lo que hay... pero pienso que no vemos ni oimos todo lo que existe, y algunas personas puede ser que perciban algo mas. Controlable y mensurable :Confused:  contrastable cientificamente?? el metodo cientifico tiene sus limitaciones. Si yo puedo mover algo ligero a distancia usando mu energia interna, y me poneis una pluma en una campana de faraday... como leches voy a moverla :Confused:  eso no es cuentifico, es imposible! jajaja. Solo podria con magia!  :Wink1:  Es un ejemplo.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Tereso

> Controlable y mensurable contrastable cientificamente?? el metodo cientifico tiene sus limitaciones. Si yo puedo mover algo ligero a distancia usando mu energia interna, y me poneis una pluma en una campana de faraday... como leches voy a moverla eso no es cuentifico, es imposible! jajaja.


Un estudio serio te pondría a ti, a tu energía interna y a la pluma dentro de la misma jaula de Faraday, asegurando así que no haya elemento alguno que interfiera contigo, la pluma y tu energía, te pondrían además un doble ciego, una pluma pegada al piso y una despegada, que ni tú ni quien te aplique el estudio sabría cuál de las dos es, a fin de que solamente un agente externo pudiera validar la información recogida del ejercicio... entonces te dirían "Mueve la pluma A", luego "Mueve la pluma B" y así hasta que la información sea medible y cuantificable. Además de que se está asumiendo que la "energía" en cuestión debería ser electromagnética, ya que es el único tipo de energía que se ve afectada dentro de una campana de Faraday, y ya con todas las variables, te pondrían a repetir el movimiento de la pluma hasta que se pueda comprobar que hay una correlación, es decir que A (energía interna) causa B (movimiento de la pluma), y luego publicaría los resultados en publicaciones respaldadas y serias y tendrían que ser reproducibles por cualquiera que tuviera un Odran, una pluma y una jaula de Faraday  :Wink1: 

El asunto con predecir embarazos y muertes es que la primera predicción es altamente probable (y para más grima, las posibilidades de fallo son de una entre dos, un 50% que cualquier apostador mataría por tener a su favor: O es niño, o es niña...) y la segunda es completamente segura. Al caso vienen los ejemplos de los "videntes" que predicen cosas como "Este año morirá un famoso..." y vale, en el mundo hay famosos para pavimentar calles, y alguno tendrá que morirse... 

El problema es que, curiosamente, esas personas que "tienen poderes", otorgados por alguna divinidad de forma gratuita, se forran de pasta cobrando por un "don" que recibieron gratis. Esa es la parte que a mí me enciende mis alarmas...  

Hay un efecto estudiado (cuyo nombre no recuerdo, pero prometo darme una buena leída de mis "fuentes") que remarca el hecho de lo que comenta Weribongui, la gente, cuando has acertado 5 de 100 predicciones, se olvidarán de los 95 fallos... y esto es un porcentaje bastante alto.

Recomiendo la lectura de "Los engaños de la mente", libro lleno de magia (sí, de la magia que nos gusta), ciencia y estudios que en uno de sus capítulos cubre este interesantísimo tema.

Y reitero, nada de negar ni aceptar cosa alguna a priori: ni sí ni no, sino todo lo contrario.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Odran

Tereso... LAMENTABLEMENTE, y muy a pesar de muchas feminas, solo un pequeño reducto de la humanidad puete tener accesor a "tener un Odran"... asi que lo siento por ellas y por todo el colectivo cientifico. Lo de la campana de faraday era solo un ejemplo de andar por casa, no pretendia hacer una tesis doctoral sobre ello y mis inexistentes poderes paranormales. Lo que si digo es que el metodo cientifico es solo eso, un METODO, y en su definicion ya dice que es FALIBLE, es decir, susceptible de errores, por muchos dobles ciegos o triples tuertos que se usen... es solo un metodo, ha fallado, falla, y fallara. Y de sus fallos tambien se aprende. Pero no podemos simplemente negar la existencia de algo porque no sea medible "cientificamente"... Es todo lo que pretendia decir.
Saludos.

----------


## Weribongui

> Tereso... LAMENTABLEMENTE, y muy a pesar de muchas feminas, solo un pequeño reducto de la humanidad puete tener accesor a "tener un Odran"... asi que lo siento por ellas y por todo el colectivo cientifico. Lo de la campana de faraday era solo un ejemplo de andar por casa, no pretendia hacer una tesis doctoral sobre ello y mis inexistentes poderes paranormales. Lo que si digo es que el metodo cientifico es solo eso, un METODO, y en su definicion ya dice que es FALIBLE, es decir, susceptible de errores, por muchos dobles ciegos o triples tuertos que se usen... es solo un metodo, ha fallado, falla, y fallara. Y de sus fallos tambien se aprende. Pero no podemos simplemente negar la existencia de algo porque no sea medible "cientificamente"... Es todo lo que pretendia decir.
> Saludos.


Si, ese es el argumento facilón que se escucha a menudo entre los defensores de los paranormal.

Creo que hay que matizar la idea, la cuestión no es NEGAR la existencia, es DEMOSTRAR la existencia. Y amigos míos, precisamente eso es lo que no se ha demostrado, no se ha demostrado la existencia. Hay muchas mas evidencias de que desde luego no existe. 

No se puede demostrar la NO EXISTENCIA del Ratoncito Perez, pero tampoco se puede DEMOSTRAR su existencia. Y probar la existencia de algo es lo que lo hace aceptable, diiigo yo. Ahora si uno quieres creer, pues adelante.

----------


## Tereso

> Pero no podemos simplemente negar la existencia de algo porque no sea medible "cientificamente"... Es todo lo que pretendia decir.
> Saludos.


Dos precisiones: Lo siento por las féminas, pero nada se puede hacer hasta que no seas clonable. Creo que a fuerza de tanta tontería que dije, pues estoy de acuerdo en eso, por eso dije "ni sí ni no, sino todo lo contrario"  :Wink1:

----------


## Odran

> Si, ese es el argumento facilón que se escucha a menudo entre los defensores de los paranormal.


Primero, de facilon nada. Estudie una carrera cientifica, y eso es lo primero que nos dijeron acerca del metodo cientifico. Porque creer dogmaticamente y a ciegas en la ciencia, no lleva tampoco a su progreso.
Segundo, yo ni soy defensor ni detractor de nada. El hilo habla de lo que "creemos" cada uno, y eso es lo que yo creo. Creo que negarse a abrir la mente a algo, solo porque unos señores en bata blanca (que no sean charcuteros) no pueden demostrar que existe... Cuantas cosas se habrian perdido si solo confiasemos en el metodo cientifico?
Tercero, a mi lo de las feminas es lo que mas preocupado me tiene, dices que clonandome se arregla? pero si mi clon triunfa con una... yo me entero de algo :Confused:  Dios que lio llevo ahora. :P
Un abrazo!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Retomando el hilo del hilo...

 No todos las personas que suopuestamente tienen algún poder paranormal cobran. De hecho alguno hay que rechaza categoricamente ningún tipo de recompensa. si quisierías os diría hasta el motivo, pero claro, ni es científico ni entra dentro del marco del  ilusionismo, así que no es plan.

 Y repito, si acierto 95 de 100, creo, que algo pasa. Eso es estadísticamente imposible pasa ser una casualidad. Y si lo de acertar embarazos o muertes es fácil, pues nada di una fecha concreta y veremos. Porque yo digo fechas concretas. Modelos de cohces concretos con su color que se estrellan por ejemplo. Y tú dentro. Eso aún no sé porque puede ser. ¿Poderes? pues no. ¿Científico? pues de momento tampoco.

 Soy la primera persona que pone en duda a cualquier magufo que quiere venderme la moto. Lo he hecho un montón de veces y he descubierto muchos fraudes y no, no soy Houdini, tamnpoco es eso).

 Soy la primera persona que rechaza categóricamente que tú me vengas diciendo que tienes poderes paranormales, y sin embargo he visto, dicho y predicho cosas que ni yo mismo sé cómo es posible.

 Soy la única persoan que conozco que se coontradice coontinuamente en lo que quiere creer, con lo que le pasa muchas veces. Quiero creer en la ciencia pero no sé como explicar algunas cosas. Aún. 

 Y no, no creo que sea ningún poder, más bien es un auténtico castigo. Porque si no lo dices sufres. Por que si lo dices eres un loco y sufres. Porque si no me creo ni a mi mismo sufro al contradecirme. Por que si me creo, estoy fuera del mundo. 

 No me importa lo que decís porque es lo mismo que digo yo continuamente. Soy de ciencias puras y soy agnóstico.

 Y sin embargo duele muchísimo que alguien que te pregunten por una segunda persona que conoces y tengas que callar y sufrir o decir que le quedan dos meses y sufrir. Y a los dos meses muere y sigues sufriendo. O porque te lo has callado, o porque lo has dicho y parece que es culpa tuya.

 Es una maldición, y os aseguro que la ciencia eso, no lo entiende. Entiende que por un millon de dólares cualquiera diría algo. Pues no, ni por uno ni por mil, porque no soy capaz de rerpoducirlo cuando quiero, ni como quiero, y tan solo es una manera más de llamarme magufo, loco, o mentiroso. Así que me quedo como estoy, con mi aura de ilusionista (que no mago) y que la gente no sepa muy bien què creer.

 Pero tú no me digas que eres vidente/telequinésico/medium o lo que quieras, porque no voy a aceptar. Porque nadie, excepto yo mismo, me lo ha demostrado nunca. Y aún así, no me lo creo.




 Esto queda bien para algún monólogo de libro ¿no?  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Mira que eres marronero eidan... Pero que grande que eres.
La verdad es que no tengo tan porcentaje de acierto como Eidan, pero hablando una vez con él me dijo una cosa sobre mujeres que con el tiempo se cumplió, aún que no se si lo hizo a posta o no o le salió sin pensarlo, pero la verdad es que este buen hombre no se si hará lo que dice, pero me encanta cuando abre la boca y no se equivoca (que lo hace en un gran número de ocasiones).

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues mira, no me acordaba (suele pasarme). Pero una evidencia más.

----------


## Tereso

Eidan:

Habiendo leído lo escrito, hago mutis.

Solamente me resta decir que me gustaría mucho poder tomarme unos jarabes de cerveza helados contigo, por aquello de conocer más de cerca estos aconteceres.

Que por muy aficionado que soy a la ciencia, tengo mi lado "místico".

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## renard

Pues yo aprecio mucho a Eidan y le conosco personalmente apeendi tanto el dia que quede con el,pero dire una cosa es muchisimo mas peligroso el vidente que cree tener el don de ver acontesimientos quel que sabe que no los tiene,el que sabe que no los tiene suele decir lo que la gente quiere oir aparte que suelen hablo de los buenos videntes dar buenos consejos y nunca se meten en berengenales,si por ejemplo le preguntas si tu mujer te pone los cuernos no te dira ni que si ni que no al contrario el que cree tener poderes de verdad te dira lo que ve en su bolita de cristal.Con esto no quiero decir que Eidan sea un peligro que nadie me mal interprete,pero por si acaso Eidan sueñas con numeros me gustaria saberlos jajaja.

----------


## Odran

Pues a mi Eidan me dijo que entraria en el laboratorio secreto entre bombos y platillos, y entre modestamente... ni alfombra roja ni chicas en bikini... asi que... :P jajaja.
No, en serio, entiendo perfectamente el tipo de "maldicion" al que te refieres... pero no te puedes negar a ti mismo, si puede haber algo ahi, exploralo y trata de usarlo en algo positivo. Ahora me da miedo quedar contigo en madrid... jajaja

----------


## Marvel

Usar esas cosas a veces trae otras aún menos deseadas.
Y la verdad que predecir desgracias ya es bastante malo. Pero tengo entendido que son como tendencias, y algunas se pueden evitar al saberlas de antemano.

----------


## eidanyoson

Odran, no te preocupes, hombre. Si quedamos verás que soy em menos mago de los magos que nos juntemos. Soy una bolita andante con mucho amor a la magia pero poca idea ( a ver si estos dáis que vienes a Madrid me puedo escapar).

 Tereso, lo de los jarabes esta hecho cuando quieras (más bien cuando coincidamos en tiempo, país y ciudad). Te explico lo que quieras pero no pretendas que sea ni convincente, ni claro. Porque ni yo mismo me aclaro ni me convenzo.

 Y los demás, seguid opinando.

 ¿O si alguien que medio conocéis os dice que el sol es azul os lo creéis?

 ¿O si un científico os dice que hay 9 planetas os lo creéis? (¡anda, ahora ya no son nueve!).

----------


## Odran

> ¿O si un científico os dice que hay 9 planetas os lo creéis? (¡anda, ahora ya no son nueve!).


Jajajaja (la ciencia es falible...).

----------


## Weribongui

Como se suele decir, "el que quiera entender, que entienda".

----------


## Odran

Creais o no creais... este video viene al pelo... jajajaja. A este si que lo pillan bien pillao!!
Clairvoyant Fail - YouTube

----------


## Tereso

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
Pruebas irrefutables 

Bien ahí, Odran  :Smile1:

----------


## Odran

A ver... yo no digo que no exista gente con alguna capacidad especial... pero este tio en concreto, lo que es el futuro, no lo veia tan claro... jajaja. Vaya ostia se lleva, pobre.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No veía el futuro... y a partir de ahora no va a ver por un ojo.

----------


## Marvel

Yo estoy en desacuerdo. 
El hombre si que veía el futuro, pero si lo hubiera evitado no hubiera sido el futuro.
Como era el futuro no lo podía evitar, a pesar de saberlo. ¿No habeis visto al Oráculo en Matrix?

----------


## Odran

> Yo estoy en desacuerdo. 
> El hombre si que veía el futuro, pero si lo hubiera evitado no hubiera sido el futuro.
> Como era el futuro no lo podía evitar, a pesar de saberlo.


 Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con tu desacuerdo... Podia haber esquivado la ostia, o bloquearla justo en el momento de producirse, y sin mirar, rollo ninja... o sacar un sobrecito con la prediccion "hoy me van a meter una ostia como un pan"... Asi podria haber demostrado que lo sabia. Pero no... se come la ostia enterita, sin rechistar. Jajaja.

----------


## Juliopikas

Voy a exponer una experiencia presencial: Reunión en una terraza. Uno de los asistentes, tiene fama de analizar sensaciones y ver circunstancias que para la mayoría de los humanos nos resulta imposible.
Se dirige a una de las asistentes y le dice: Tu tienes una hija que esta perdiendo la audición por que tiene un adenoma y sus ramificaciones están oprimiendo el nervio auditivo. Traértela a España (La chica es de República Dominicana) que, aquí, es una operación relativamente sencilla y en tu país no tienen dominadas las técnicas de extracción.
Se dirige a otra asistente y le dice: En 6 meses, tendrás que operarte de las dos rodillas.
Resultado: La segunda chica acaba de operarse de rodillas y la primera, que no hizo caso, tiene a su hija, absolutamente sorda y a la espera de que le den fecha de operación para extraerle un adenoma hipofisario.
He de decir que este señor es policía y que no se dedica a curanderismo, ni mucho menos.
Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Marvel

> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con tu desacuerdo... Podia haber esquivado la ostia, o bloquearla justo en el momento de producirse, y sin mirar, rollo ninja... o sacar un sobrecito con la prediccion "hoy me van a meter una ostia como un pan"... Asi podria haber demostrado que lo sabia. Pero no... se come la ostia enterita, sin rechistar. Jajaja.


Yo no estoy de acuerdo con que no estés de acuerdo con mi desacuerdo, jajaja.
Si la esquiva o bloquea, hubiera cambiado el futuro, y por tanto ya no era el futuro.
Por otro lado me ha encantado eso de sacar el sobrecito con la predicción. Creo que a partir de ahora voy a llevar conmigo siempre uno así por si acaso, jajaja, así al menos iba a quedar como un rey.

----------


## EnriqueAG

> Voy a exponer una experiencia presencial: Reunión en una terraza. Uno de los asistentes, tiene fama de analizar sensaciones y ver circunstancias que para la mayoría de los humanos nos resulta imposible.
> Se dirige a una de las asistentes y le dice: Tu tienes una hija que esta perdiendo la audición por que tiene un adenoma y sus ramificaciones están oprimiendo el nervio auditivo. Traértela a España (La chica es de República Dominicana) que, aquí, es una operación relativamente sencilla y en tu país no tienen dominadas las técnicas de extracción.
> Se dirige a otra asistente y le dice: En 6 meses, tendrás que operarte de las dos rodillas.
> Resultado: La segunda chica acaba de operarse de rodillas y la primera, que no hizo caso, tiene a su hija, absolutamente sorda y a la espera de que le den fecha de operación para extraerle un adenoma hipofisario.
> He de decir que este señor es policía y que no se dedica a curanderismo, ni mucho menos.
> Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.
> Saludos cordiales


 De seguro fue una experiencia muy interesante el tener a este hombre frente a tus propios ojos adivinando cosas aparentemente imposibles. Fenomenos como estos y muchos otros hacen pensar a científicos de todo el mundo, pero lo curioso de esto es que misteriosamente no se deciden por realizar estudios serios sobre el tema. Para quienes conocen algo sobre la Hipnosis, hay un tipo de fenómeno denonimado *Xenoglosia* que se produce cuando una persona esta bajo trance hipnótico. Básicamente consiste en que una persona llega a hablar en lenguas que aparentemente nunca  ha conocido ni ha tenido oportunidad de aprender. Imagínese a usted mismo hablando Ruso o Chino a la perfección mientras se encuentra en trance. Los reportes y teorías sobre este tema dentro la Hipnosis hacen retomar con fuerza una y otra ves los asombrosos misterios de la mente humana.

----------


## pros78

Una paisana mia.
Los poderes paranormales de Mónica Nieto, la Uri Geller española - YouTube

http://tetris-la-verdad-oculta.blogs...to-tejada.html

----------


## pableton

¡Recontra, se va uno y descubre que Eidan tiene poderes! (un abrazo, Eidan)

Yo me encuentro entre los racionalistas. No creo que percibamos más cosas que las que notamos por nuestras antenas de recibir, o sea, los sentidos. Pero sí creo que nuestros sentidos captan mucho, muchísimo. Datos que nuestro cerebro consciente no sabe a analizar pero que producen sensaciones. Los mentalistas lo trabajáis. A veces uno no está dándose cuenta de detalles del lenguaje no verbal, del timbre de la voz... Ése policía del que habla Julio Picas, tal vez (y digo tal vez) pudo conocer algún dato más. Tal vez la madre dijo algo de su hija que podía incitar a pensar... Incluso un milagro de premonición muy muy preciso se puede deber al azar.

Dicho esto, diré también que la telepatía genera cosas curiosas que pueden ser pura estadística. Nunca te acuerdas de alguien, piensas en él y a los 5 minutos te lo encuentras. Pero si no te lo hubieras encontrado no habrías reparado en ello. No prueba nada, ¿no?

Ahora bien, si nos ponemos en plan física cuántica todo puede suceder, hasta que aparezca una bola de luz frente a nosotros en plan bola zombie

----------


## renard

Yo no creia en estas cosas pero desde que he conseguido doblar metales sin ningun tipo de manipulacion ni nada de esto pues ahora se que es cierto bueno no siempre lo consigo me dado cuenta que si lo intento nada mas despertarme lo consigo,por la noche por ejemplo me cuesta muchisimo mas,eso si no tengo ninguna vision ni puedo ver el futuro pero doblar metale si,seguro que si lo intentais alguno de vosotro lo conseguira,yo os aconsejo practicar nada mas levantarce ,por ej despues del desayuno intentar doblar la cucharilla del cafe y ya vereis.

----------


## angelmiki

Totalmente si, hay personas que tienen capacidades distintas a los demas y os preguntareis porque estoy tan seguro, pues os lo dire mi padre era uno de ellos no tenia unos super poderes pero yo he comprobado muchas veces el don que tenia.
Cuando tenia fiebre me ponia la mano en la frente y bajaba notablemente al cabo de unos minutos, al igual que cuando me dolia el estomago lo mismo me colocaba la mano en el estomago e igual al cabo de un rato el dolor desaparecia se que cuesta de creer pero yo lo he vivido.
Tenia la capacidad de encontrar agua de hecho en la provincia donde vivo hay bastantes pozos de agua que fueron marcados por el incluso decia la profundidad a la que estaba el agua, se que es dificil de creer si no lo veis, explicare como bien pueda como lo hacia: llevaba un pendulo el cual sujetaba con la punta de los dedos y simplemente andaba por el campo hasta que este pendulo de repente empezaba a dar vueltas sobre si mismo, mi padre hizo la prueba conmigo para ver si yo podia encontrar agua tambien pero nada de nada era muy curioso porque yo cogia el pendulo en una zona de agua para ver si el pendulo giraba sobre si mismo y solo hacia un pequeño movimiento entonces mi padre me cogia con su mano y este empezaba a girar sobre si mismo muy bruscamente asi que respetare cualquier opinion pero yo he visto lo que he visto nadie me lo ha contado.
Por cierto mi padre no tenia ni estudios ni nada de nada simplemente era un humilde agricultor y nunca quiso cobrar nada de dinero a nadie.
Perdon por el tocho que he escrito pero tenia que contarlo ya que habia leido bastante cosas que no me parecian correctas, por cierto mi padre ya no vive asi que esto podria ser un reconocimiento hacia el.
Un saludo.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Totalmente si, hay personas que tienen capacidades distintas a los demas y os preguntareis porque estoy tan seguro, pues os lo dire mi padre era uno de ellos no tenia unos super poderes pero yo he comprobado muchas veces el don que tenia.
> Cuando tenia fiebre me ponia la mano en la frente y bajaba notablemente al cabo de unos minutos, al igual que cuando me dolia el estomago lo mismo me colocaba la mano en el estomago e igual al cabo de un rato el dolor desaparecia se que cuesta de creer pero yo lo he vivido.
> Tenia la capacidad de encontrar agua de hecho en la provincia donde vivo hay bastantes pozos de agua que fueron marcados por el incluso decia la profundidad a la que estaba el agua, se que es dificil de creer si no lo veis, explicare como bien pueda como lo hacia: llevaba un pendulo el cual sujetaba con la punta de los dedos y simplemente andaba por el campo hasta que este pendulo de repente empezaba a dar vueltas sobre si mismo, mi padre hizo la prueba conmigo para ver si yo podia encontrar agua tambien pero nada de nada era muy curioso porque yo cogia el pendulo en una zona de agua para ver si el pendulo giraba sobre si mismo y solo hacia un pequeño movimiento entonces mi padre me cogia con su mano y este empezaba a girar sobre si mismo muy bruscamente asi que respetare cualquier opinion pero yo he visto lo que he visto nadie me lo ha contado.
> Por cierto mi padre no tenia ni estudios ni nada de nada simplemente era un humilde agricultor y nunca quiso cobrar nada de dinero a nadie.
> Perdon por el tocho que he escrito pero tenia que contarlo ya que habia leido bastante cosas que no me parecian correctas, por cierto mi padre ya no vive asi que esto podria ser un reconocimiento hacia el.
> Un saludo.


Bien blindado. Una pena que no acudiese al CSICOP, además debía de ser una persona humilde. Enhorabuena. Vigila si tu descendencia o la de parientes de tu generación tiene poderes similares, seguro que se saltan una generación.

S. Alexander

----------


## Odran

Hola compañero, siento contradecirte, pero eso no tiene porque ser "poderes" extrasensoriales de tu difunto padre. Lo de tocar y calmar el dolor tiene muchas causas, desde simplemente psicologicas y de autosugestion, hasta explicaciones en las que entra en juego la polaridad del cuerpo y centros nerviosos, o incluso puntos de los meridianos energeticos (los de acupuntura) que pueden usarse para sanar o para dañar. Yo h estudiado estas cosas, y he comprobado como con un simple toque se puede calmar el dolor, bajar la fiebre un poco, etc... pero eso no es SANAR. Luego la fiebre vuelve, o lo que causaba el dolor sigue ahi, no desaparece.
Lo del pendulo, radiologia, tambien lo he estudiado... se puyede usar para encontrar agua, y para doscientas cosas mas... antiguamente bastantes personas sabian usarlo para eso, sin ser tachados de brijos ni nada raro... era simplemente un metodpo que funcionaba. Eso se estudia, se aprende, se practica... Tu padre tenia una gran intuicion parece ser, ya que si nadie le habia explicado nada de todo esto, el encontraba los puntos de presion con sus manos, y sabia interpretar y provocar los movimientos del pendulo para lo que necesitaba. Sin duda hubiese sido un gran sanador si alguien le enseña a como usar todo eso con la tecnica adecuada. Pero vaya, desde mi punto de vista, y mi experiencia en esas cosas, eso no son los poderes de los que hablamos aqui... 
Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo me pregunto (y eso que hago lo que hago) si a la gente no le es suficiente con todos los poderes mentales que tiene. La memoria, la capacidad del habla, la capacidad de razonamiento, la visión a color...
Personalmente, súper agradecido de que quieran más, pero se debería valorar o conocer lo que ya tenemos y su desarrollo...

----------


## Renzo Macuti

Yo se de uno que la típica gripe que dura una semana con un pase mágico te la curaba en siete días. 

Para todo lo demás, ciencia.

Enviado desde mi bq Curie

----------


## angelmiki

Estoy de acuerdo mi padre nunca estudio nada de eso y tampoco tenia ningun interes en estudiar esos temas simplemente cuando nos dolia algo se lo deciamos y como padre pues nos colocaba la mano, posiblemente fuese autogestion pero lo que a mi me valia era que dejaba de dolerme el mal que tuviese en ese momento en cuanto a lo de encontrar agua no estoy tan seguro de lo que dices !ojo no digo que no tengas razon! pero he visto a mucha gente que lo criticaba y cuando mi padre les dejaba el pendulo no hacia ni amago de moverse, creo que algo tendria que ver mi padre en eso pero no sabria decir el que.
De todos modos valoro mucho tu comentario.
En cuanto a la respuesta de Renzo y sin animo de ofender es la tipica respuesta de cuando alguien no tiene ni idea de lo que pasa y lo mas facil es decir: ciencia.
Un saludo.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Estoy de acuerdo mi padre nunca estudio nada de eso y tampoco tenia ningun interes en estudiar esos temas simplemente cuando nos dolia algo se lo deciamos y como padre pues nos colocaba la mano, posiblemente fuese autogestion pero lo que a mi me valia era que dejaba de dolerme el mal que tuviese en ese momento en cuanto a lo de encontrar agua no estoy tan seguro de lo que dices !ojo no digo que no tengas razon! pero he visto a mucha gente que lo criticaba y cuando mi padre les dejaba el pendulo no hacia ni amago de moverse, creo que algo tendria que ver mi padre en eso pero no sabria decir el que.
> En cuanto a la respuesta de Renzo y sin animo de ofender es la tipica respuesta de cuando alguien no tiene ni idea de lo que pasa y lo mas facil es decir: ciencia.
> Un saludo.


A mí después de que ayer una mujer me increpara durante la gala diciéndome que con mi forma de ser al expresarme debería dedicarme a las tareas de Dios, y que la magia la prohibió Dios y que es mala, lo siento pero secundo a la ciencia.

(Dios=Magia)

Antes los rayos eran Dios. Ahora son ciencia.
Antes las enfermedades eran castigos de Dios. Ahora son ciencia.
Antes el ser humano fue creado (Adán y Eva) por Dios, ahora es ciencia.

Si estudiases cómo se mueven los péndulos, sabrías que es ciencia.
Si estudiases lo que es la sugestión (no autogestión, que es distinto), y lo que son enfermedades psicosomáticas y algo de psicología, lo que modifica la percepción del mundo el esperar percibir algo de una forma u otra, sabrías que todo lo que estás diciendo tiene base científica.

Que quieres creer que tu padre tenía poderes mágicos, adelante, pero que defiendas tus argumentos como lo puede hacer un pastafarista (parodia de religión que demuestra cómo cualquier creencia por fantástica que sea se puede justificar como lo hacen todas las religiones) denota que es cuestión de fe y no de realidad.

La realidad tiene pruebas, y si no las tiene no es porque sea de origen divino, sino porque el conocimiento científico aún no ha llegado a ello.

S. Alexander

----------


## Renzo Macuti

> En cuanto a la respuesta de Renzo y sin animo de ofender es la tipica respuesta de cuando alguien no tiene ni idea de lo que pasa y lo mas facil es decir: ciencia.


El conocimiento basado en la ciencia implica que se ha seguido el método científico, que es lo más fiable a la hora de averiguar la verdad de las cosas porque sigue varios principios probados:

1º Se basa y es coherente con todo el conocimiento previo. Es decir, un avión vuela porque el diseño de sus alas genera una subpresión en la cara superior, basado y totalmente coherente con los principios de la aerodinámica, o un globo con los de la termodinámica, o un tren de última generación por el magnetismo inducido en la vía. Es decir, nuevo descubrimientos se apoyan y fundamentan en los conocimientos previos admitidos y contrastados. Si quieres saber como levita un avión tienes toda la documentación del mundo para conocer el fenómeno. 

Mientras, los defensores de la telekinesis y demás memeces afirman que cualquier objeto levita o se dobla, en contra de todas las leyes de la naturaleza conocidas. Y sin dar una mísera explicación. 

2º Los descubrimientos en ciencia han de ser reproducibles. No vale que alguien diga que puede hacer levitar un objeto por que sí. En ciencia se explica el fenómeno y se explica como repetirlo, y si otros lo repiten (bien hecho, se entiende) y no les funciona es que había engaño o error. 

Así un científico explicará la levitación magnética mediante superconductores a muy bajas temperaturas (efecto Meissner) y cualquiera, hasta en El Hormiguero, podrá reproducirlo correctamente todas las veces que quiera. Funciona.

Mientras, otros como Uri Geller que afirman tener verdaderos poderes solo doblan sus cucharas en espectáculos, con mucha charla, mucho movimiento de manos y mucha misdirección, pero "pierden" oportunamente sus "poderes" cuando se les invita al laboratorio con condiciones controladas, o simplemente cuando se acerca por ahí James Randi.

Curiosamente, al reto del millón de dólares de Randi no se presenta ningún personaje con "poderes paranormales". Será que a todos les sobra el dinero. Y aunque así fuera, como decía el propio Randi, no se presentan, demuestran sus poderes y ganan el premio aúnque sea para cerrarnos la boca a los escépticos. 

Si Randi ofreciera el millón de dólares a quien demostrara que dos personas en lugares distintos pueden comunicarse mediante teléfonos móviles, en cinco minutos entregaría el millón. Esa es la diferencia entre ciencia y pseudociencia.

3º Los descubrimientos en ciencia permiten ser refutados o falsados. Se les puede encontrar errores. Teorías aceptadas pueden ser desbancadas y corregidas por nuevos conocimientos que explican mejor el mundo. En este sentido, la evolución según Darwin ahora se vé corregida/complementada por los últimos descubrimientos en epigenética, el descubrimiento de la plasticidad cerebral está cambiando el conocimiento sobre la neurología, o la física de Newton se vé ampliada por la de Einstein, la de éste por la cuantica y en un fúturo por una teoría (¿supercuerdas) que unifique las anteriores a todas las escalas.

Mientras, la homeopatía que se "inventó" hacía 1800 y como alternativa a los sangrados con sanguijuelas no ha evolucionado ni un milímetro en sus teorías. A medida que física, química y biología hacían avanzar la medicina y sentaban principios probados y reprobados que se oponen frontalmente a las "doctrinas" homeopáticas, ésta sigue en sus trece (memoria del agua: disolver una gota de principio activo en miles de litros de agua (una piscina p.e.), extraer una gota de ésta agua que no tiene ni una sola molécula de principio activo, y decir que me curará porque el agua se "acuerda").

Es decir, si la ciencia se equivoca en algo, con el tiempo se rectifica.

Las supercherías proclamadas desde el siglo XIX con las hermanas Fox y demás videntes, psiquicos, viajeros astrales... no han evolucionado en siglos. No han demostrado una sola verdad. No han ampliado su teoría, no se han hecho estudios, no se ha explicado su funcionamiento... en siglos. 

Se basa todo en despistar al personal con charlas pseudocientíficas sacadas de contexto, ambigüedades, hacer referencia a "energías" misteriosas no observables ni medibles, y se blindan con argumentos autorreferentes o paradójicos del estilo "si no crees no funcionará" (frase de Geller) con lo cual, tienes que creer para que ocurra el fenómeno y te lo puedas creer. Es como aquel que se volvía invisible cuando nadie miraba. Mientras, tomate 2 valium y no creas que te vas a dormir, a ver que ocurre.


Lo flipante es que todas las cosas que prometía el mundo paranormal lo ha ido solucionando a ciencia:

Telekinesis > radiocontrol, bluetooth, infrarrojos, wifi ( a día de hoy tetrapléjicos ya manejan joysticks con la mente)
Telepatía > radio, telefono movil...
Teletransporte > Videoconferencia, vuelo supersónico...

...de una manera barata, accesible, fiable, reproducible y tan precisa que si un día después de mil no nos va el móvil, hasta nos cabreamos... Mientras los que afirman la existencia de la telepatía, tras años de "estudio", libros, congresitos y tal, no pueden transmitir un mísero número en condiciones controladas. Y los falsos telépatas (perdonad la redundancia) paradójicamente acaban usando la ciencia (transmisores) para intentar convencernos de sus facultades.

Sinceramente: Pensad las veces que hacéis uso de avances de la ciencia y tecnología cada día, y las veces que usáis descubrimientos de lo paranormal en vuestro día a día.


Por un lado, me da igual las creencias de cada uno, muy libres somos de pensar o creer en lo que queramos. Si me tengo que preocupar ya lo haré por mis seres queridos (por alguno me he jalado 20 somniferos homeopáticos del tirón - haz lo mismo con 20 valiums).

Pero, por otro lado me preocupa que estafadores se aprovechen de la inocencia de algunos, de la esperanza o de las ganas de creer, y ver a personas perdidas buscando algo que nunca van a encontrar, eternas promesas. Pero hay gente que es, por naturaleza, carne de estos timadores. Recuerdo hace bastantes años las pulseras "magnéticas" que equilibraban los campos energéticos... y hace poquito tiempo las pulseras de silicona con holograma que prometían lo mismo (ya demostrado el fraude y la empresa condenada). Misma mierda con distinto envoltorio. En una década aparecerá otra pulsera milagrosa, tal vez de grafeno que es lo que estará de moda...

Curiosamente, los fantasmas y los ovnis dejaron de aparecer en público en el momento en que se popularízo el movil con cámara integrada de calidad. Que cosas. Lo paranormal tiende a esconderse, a ocultarse y a no explicarse mientras la ciencia se muestra desnuda y por todos sus lados sin ningún pudor, esperando ser encontrado un cabo suelto para decir "O.K. lo corregiré"

En este foro de magos el símil es claro:

- La ciencia nos va a hacer el juego en close-up, a la cara, dando a comprobar la baraja, con todas las luces encendidas, desde todos los ángulos, repetidamente, mostrando la magia y diciendo "te voy a explicar 100% como lo hago, y lo podrás hacer tú"... y aún así hay quien desconfía, la teme.

- Mientras, la pseudociencia hace el juego de lejos, a oscuras, sin mostrar las cartas, sin explicación... y aún así hay quien cree ciegamente.

Al que en unos comentarios anteriores decía que podía doblar cucharas solo con el pensamiento... que cachondo machote! En este foro de ilusionismo todos doblamos las cucharas así. Sin misdirecciones, efectos ópticos ni gimmicks basados en polimeros con efectos térmicos de memoria. A a palo seco. Nos concentramos con cara de estreñidos mirando la cucharilla y ésta se derrite ante nosotros. Todos los mentalistas aquí presentes estarán de acuerdo. Sin embargo, tío, ves adelantándote tu al reto del millón de dólares y te lo llevas calentito. O, al menos, cuelganos un video en el foro para que lo veamos todos. Que en el caso de facultades extra-sensoriales hay tanto contado de oídas y tan poco presenciado en persona...

Y lo mismo para cualquier otro que tenga "poderes". A Randi o video-demostración.

Al que su padre le curaba poniéndole las manos, hay diversas causas totalmente compatibles con la ciencia:
- Placebo. Totalmente demostrado. Dependiendo de tu nivel de sugestión.
- Calor. Como aplicar una gasa caliente o una bolsa de agua caliente.
- Presión. aplicada en ciertos puntos puede aliviar (cerrando vasos sanguineos dilatados que p.e. causan un dolor de cabeza)
- Relajación. de la presencia y protección de tu padre a tu lado (quizá una voz grave y serena). tranquilidad. menos estrés. se aumenta el nivel de tolerancia al dolor y las defensas del organismo.

En este caso, tu padre tendría "poderes" si se demostrara que, repetidamente, obtenía mejores resultados que otra persona aplicando sus manos y generando los mismos niveles de calor, presión y relajación. Y en ese caso se buscaría y aislaría "que" es lo que sana.

La ciencia aún no lo ha explicado todo. Pero que queden sombras por iluminar no implica que las creencias irracionales sean ciertas.

----------


## angelmiki

Puede ser que tengas razon pero lo que yo he visto y he sentido no me lo quita nadie va mas lejos de este estupido debate, en cuanto a mi no me conoces lo suficiente como para juzgarme de esa forma, no sabes si he estudiado los pendulos y la sugestion quiza sepa mas del tema que tu.
La vida no es solo blanco o negro y por supuesto la ciencia no tiene ni tendra explicacion para todo aunque la explicacion mas sencilla sea decir "eso es ciencia" y si no es ciencia ya lo sera.

----------


## S. Alexander

De momento, desde que el mundo es mundo y el ser humano tiene conocimiento, ha sido así, y los mitos han ido cayendo uno a uno, y seguirán cayendo.

Si has estudiado péndulos, ya sabes cómo funciona, y si sabes acerca de la sugestión, sabes también que no eres consciente ni siquiera cuando sabes acerca de ella. Es decir, tanto si sabes más que yo como si sabes menos que yo, estamos en lo mismo que antes de que contestases.

La vida jamás ha sido blanco o negro, y la ciencia humana no llegará a tener explicación de muchas cosas debido a nuestra extinción, pero que no haya explicación no significa que sea cierto. Nadie podía explicarse lo que era un rayo en la prehistoria, y creían que era una manifestación divina, pero no por no poder explicarlo era cierto que lo fuese.

Es como el gato de Shrödinger, 50%-50% hasta que se de el paso, por eso ni tú ni yo llevamos razón ni tiene sentido continuar con esto hasta que hubiera pruebas.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Renzo Macuti

Angelmiki, si te refieres a que te has sentido juzgado por mi, lo siento, no era mi intención. Sinó expresar mi opinión como todo el mundo.

Por lo demás, Alexander lo explica bien claro.

Cada cual es libre de creer lo que quiera, pero la ciencia va dando explicación a todos los enigmas que se le van planteando, corrigiendose cuando ha sido el caso, y formando una explicación del mundo que es coherente en su globalidad y con todo el conocimiento previo y aceptado.

Por eso, defender una postura que choca frontalmente contra toda evidencia física y científica, y sin presentar ninguna prueba... no es creible. 

Defensores de los ovnis, fantasmas, percepciones paranormales... no han presentado una prueba consistente jamás. Y estoy seguro que muchísimos científicos estarían encantados en demostrar que esas cosas existen, pues cambiarían la historia y serían reconocidísimos, y riquisimos pero es que no tienen una mísera prueba por donde empezar.

Lo curioso es que cuando los científicos, para exponer los argumentos falaces de la pseudociencia y atacarla con sus mismas armas, inventan conceptos similares, como la religión pastafari que dice que el verdadero dios es un monstruo de espaguetti volador con albondigas en los ojos, o la existencia de unicornios rosas invisibles, eso no se lo cree nadie.

Y tenemos las mismas pruebas de la existencia de fenomenos paranormales que de dioses de espaguetti.

Y si nos pidieran que demostraseis la inexistencia del dios de espaguetti tampoco se puede. 

Pero la carga de la prueba la ha de aportar quien afirma algo nuevo y extraordinario. De hecho a la ciencia le exigimos que lo haga así.

Sin embargo, la neurociencia cognitiva y la psicología ya nos han demostrado que no debemos fiarnos de nuestros sentidos ni de nuestros recuerdos (obvio dcirlo en un foro de ilusionistas). Que somos muy malos interpretando la realidad (pues nuestro pensamiento va muy cargadito de sesgos y prejuicios cognitivos) y manejando estadísticas. Y estos 4 factores pueden explicar prácticamente todos los fenomenos paranormales que creamos haber presenciado.

----------

